# where abouts???



## autumnlovr

I would be interested, depending on when. I'm scheduled for foot surgery March 11th & the doc says I'll be "off my feet and no driving" for 6 to 8 weeks. I love the AuSable but I'm always open to hitting other parts of the state.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart

That sounds cool. I am from the south and I have never caught a salmon.


----------



## wyldkat49766

I have never fished for Salmon either. But I will admit that when it comes to taking a fish off the hook, that floors me. They jump and squirm around so da** much. Sometimes I can get one off by holding it on the ground gently with my shoe while I take the hook out and then grab it by the tail and toss it into the bucket... 

Hey Im getting MUCH better. Until last year I would barely even bait my hook. But then again, I dont usually eat much fish and just caught the panfish for hubby.


----------



## Huntinggirl

I will say that I am not much into fishing., I am ok with handeling fish just never really got into it.....However, I Love to Deep Sea fish and I have had numerous people tell me that Salmon fishing is about as much fun as that is.


----------



## Firecracker

Wyld you do like me then hahahah. Love to fish. I even put worms on. but gez taking the Fish off, I still go * BOYS I have a FISH ! HELP!!!* then one of my Boys or loving/laughing Hubby will take it off for me. And I do it again
Never had a problem being I dont go allone haha/
But I can just sit there in the outdoors without doing anything..


----------



## fishfanatic

RL is our pro, but I'll fish anytime (well as long as work doesn't get in the way) anywhere and I'll bait, take off fish whatever. I haven't made it out much this year but the week of Mar 3-8 is good for me, soft or hard water.


----------



## ERnurse

RIVER LADY said:


> I'd be game. However, if we are talking fishing the Au Sable, it would depend on when we want to make this event happen. The Au Sable is one of the most difficult rivers to fish successfully. By boat would give us the optimal advantage. However I only know of one other female member with a boat and not sure if she is interested in doing this event.
> 
> West side rivers would allow us plenty of shore and pier head fishing. Late summer months can be great for salmon. Great fun too.
> 
> Just some thoughts. I'm sure there will be plenty more ideas.


Not sure who you are referring to, but I was thinking it might be nice to do this get together, I am currently looking into a new boat, but dont plan to have it all ready and rigged until May.After that I could bring it.


----------



## huntbunny6

I am in the Thumb area of Michigan , near Port Huron. Anyone near me ?


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart

I have a boat, but I am not taken anyone's fish off. Do it yourself! I do. Where some gloves. LOL


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> Not sure who you are referring to, but I was thinking it might be nice to do this get together, I am currently looking into a new boat, but dont plan to have it all ready and rigged until May.After that I could bring it.


I was referring to you lady. Just because you are temporarily without a boat, does not mean you do not own one and I knew positively you would have it replaced very soon.


----------



## autumnlovr

huntbunny6 said:


> I am in the Thumb area of Michigan , near Port Huron. Anyone near me ?


That depends on your definintion of "near"!  I'm about 18 miles south of I-69, down from Imlay City....so that probably makes us somewhere near 35-40 miles away. I think ERnurse is over towards Lake St. Clair direction. I've got friends in Goodells, are you anywhere near there?


----------



## 1wildchild

The Au Sable is great for canoe and kayak fishing. Just not on weekends . I would be up for a west side trip. Mmmmm Salmon.


----------



## huntbunny6

autumnlovr said:


> That depends on your definintion of "near"!  I'm about 18 miles south of I-69, down from Imlay City....so that probably makes us somewhere near 35-40 miles away. I think ERnurse is over towards Lake St. Clair direction. I've got friends in Goodells, are you anywhere near there?


 Yup I am a few miles away from goodells . There is an awesome world class indoor 3D range there too. Did you ever get a chance to see it?
Its called full quiver and more . You can find it on the web and see pics.
Its on webb road in goodells


----------



## ERnurse

RIVER LADY said:


> I was referring to you lady. Just because you are temporarily without a boat, does not mean you do not own one and I knew positively you would have it replaced very soon.


somehow I knew you were referring to me.  dragging me into the web:lol:

Of course I am getting a replacement!!, as you know I spend a fair amount of time chasing fish and being on the water.

And yes I am by Lake St. Clair. Not too awfully far from the Port Huron way.


----------



## Chrissy

well , if anyone is close to me let me know...need other people to hang out with besides my hubby


Belding area


----------



## Firecracker

Chrissy, if you moove up here , you would be closer to me


----------



## RIVER LADY

Well, sounds like there is an interest for salmon fishing. However, we would have to wait until Late August, early September to target Salmon. 

We could all stay at Insta Launch campground. It is on the Manistee river. We can also quardinate a canoe trip through the camp ground. The pier and the beach is very close. We could take a couple of boats and maybe hit manistee lake, or even the big water trolling the mouth. Or hit the pier head or even the river. Lots of options, and LOTS and LOTS of fun. :evil:


----------



## lovethewoods

RIVER LADY said:


> Well, sounds like there is an interest for salmon fishing. However, we would have to wait until Late August, early September to target Salmon.


I live in the Roscommon area. I would love to go Salmon fishing! Last time I did that, I was like 8 yrs old! I mostly Bass fish, my family has an annual Bass fishing tournament/family reunion...I am a 2 time Bass Master Champ! LOL But really, would love to learn how to Salmon fish!!! If at all possible, I would love to come too!


----------



## RIVER LADY

lovethewoods said:


> I live in the Roscommon area. I would love to go Salmon fishing! Last time I did that, I was like 8 yrs old! I mostly Bass fish, my family has an annual Bass fishing tournament/family reunion...I am a 2 time Bass Master Champ! LOL But really, would love to learn how to Salmon fish!!! If at all possible, I would love to come too!


Well, of course. All are welcome. 

Ok, I'm gonna start a M-S women's summertime outing thread. Let's put all our idea's there and make it official.


----------



## booker81

I'm between Lansing and Flint 

I would LOVE to try Salmon fishing. Hubby has gone before (long before we were together), and all I hear about is how hard it is. If someone would TEACH me, I'd probably "borrow" his gear that hasn't been used in years and would LOVE to go! He can watch the baby 

We do a lot of fishing in the lakes around here, and at the lake at my cabin, but no salmon


----------



## Firecracker

Of course not ,,,,,,,you're a WOMAN !!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Amy1976

I'm not into fishing much, but would love to join ya'll. 
During the summer I'm busy w/ the horses & kids...don't have time to fish.
I do love to camp & cook, so I'll sign up for that!!


----------



## Firecracker

I am the same way, Amy. I fish but usuelly I dont get much time doing that, with Kids,& Garden, and housework. Or if camping I am in the *kitchen * lol.

But I enjoy being out there anyway, nothing better then sitting out there watching the Kids catch the Fish


----------

